# mobile phone insurance



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey

Does anyone know if it's possible to get that from anywhere in Cyprus?

Thanks
James


----------



## rac1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi James,

My mum recently upgraded her contract phone with Cyta and I did enquire about insuring the handset as it is an iPhone, and they don't offer insurance cover. I'm not sure if Primtel or MTN networks are the same but you should take a look at the websites incase. 

Racheal


----------



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply, Racheal. I had only checked Cyta and checked out the sites of the other networks but to no avail. Can't see any actual insurance companies that exclusively do it either. Suppose I might just have to do without! Will keep looking though and will let you know too for your mum if I come across anything. There are plenty based in the UK which cover Cyprus but it would be a nightmare getting a replacement phone.


----------



## rac1 (Oct 4, 2012)

I initially took out insurance for my iPhone through my bank when I lived in the UK, I also payed the premium for cover abroad as I was frequently visiting Cyprus. The bank sold this insurance policy to the protect your bubble company and I was ok with that and also renewed my cover through them the following year, under the existing terms. As I had already payed for the year upfront and then moved to Cyprus, I decided to notify them of a change of UK address (my brother's) and pray that I don't damage or lose it in the next few months! Appreciate the offer of any info you come across...good luck in this mission!

Racheal


----------

